# Manufacturing Processes



## aboalzooz2002 (4 مارس 2009)

*طرق التصنيع الغير تقليدي*

ارجو شاكرا مساعدتي في العسور علي المرجع التالي
لانني في اشد الحوجة لهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
*Nontraditional Manufacturing Processes*

By Gary F. Benedict


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (6 مارس 2009)

Engineer On a Disk
Overview: This note set is part of a larger collection of materials available at http://claymore.engineer.
gvsu.edu. You are welcome to use the material under the license provided at http://claymore.
engineer.gvsu.edu/eod/global/copyrght.html. As always any feedback you can provide
will be welcomed.
Copyright © 1993-2001, Hugh Jack
email: [email protected]
phone: (616) 771-6755
fax: (616) 336-7215

1. TABLE OF *******S
TABLE OF *******S.......................................................................................................... 2
BASIC MANUFACTURING................................................................................................... 7
INTRODUCTION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 7
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 8
MANUFACTURING COST ESTIMATING........................................................................... 9
COSTS ESTIMATES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 9
COGS (COST OF GOODS SOLD) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 14
VALUE ENGINEERING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 14
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 14
BASIC CUTTING TOOLS .................................................................................................... 15
CUTTING SPEEDS, FEEDS, TOOLS AND TIMES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 15
HIGH SPEED MACHINING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 16
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 17
CUTTING THEORY.............................................................................................................. 17
CHIP FORMATION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 17
THE MECHANISM OF CUTTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 18
POWER CONSUMED IN CUTTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 25
PRACTICE QUESTIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 31
TEMPERATURES IN CUTTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 39
TOOL WEAR - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 39
CUTTING TOOL MATERIALS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 41
TOOL LIFE - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 43
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 51
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 52
SAWS .................................................................................................................................... 55
SPEEDS AND FEEDS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 56
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 56
DRILLING............................................................................................................................. 57
TYPES OF DRILL PRESSES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 57
TYPICAL DRILL PRESS OPERATIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 57
TYPICAL DRILL BITS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 59
DRILLING PROCESS PARAMETERS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 66
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 68
LATHES ................................................................................................................................ 71
INTRODUCTION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 71
OPERATIONS ON A LATHE - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 72
LATHE TOOLBITS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 75
FEEDS AND SPEEDS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 83
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 86
MILLING............................................................................................................................... 92
INTRODUCTION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 92
FEEDS AND SPEEDS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 97
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 103
GRINDING.......................................................................................................................... 106
page 3
OPERATIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 106
MACHINE TYPES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 106
GRINDING WHEELS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 108
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 110
SURFACES .......................................................................................................................... 111
MEASURES OF ROUGHNESS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 112
METHODS OF MEASURING SURFACE ROUGHNESS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 115
OTHER SYSTEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 121
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 124
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 134
METROLOGY ..................................................................................................................... 143
INTRODUCTION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 143
DEFINITIONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 143
STANDARDS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 144
INSTRUMENTS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 147
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 155
GAUGE BLOCKS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 171
MEASURING APARATUS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 196
ASSEMBLY........................................................................................................................ 203
THE BASICS OF FITS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 203
C.S.A. B97-1 1963 LIMITS AND FITS(REWORK) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 205
CSA MODIFIED FITS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 210
CSA LIMITS AND FITS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 211
THE I.S.O. SYSTEM - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 214
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 214
WELDING/SOLDERING/BRAZING................................................................................. 216
ADHESIVE BONDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 217
ARC WELDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 217
GAS WELDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 219
SOLDERING AND BRAZING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 220
TITANIUM WELDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 221
PLASTIC WELDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 223
EXPLOSIVE WELDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 229
AESTHETIC FINISHING.................................................................................................... 233
CLEANING AND DEGREASING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 233
PAINTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 233
COATINGS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 238
MARKING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 238
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 240
METALLURGICAL TREATMENTS................................................................................. 241
HEAT TREATING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 241
ION NITRIDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 241
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 241
CASTING............................................................................................................................ 243
SAND CASTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 244
SINGLE USE MOLD TECHNIQUES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 249
page 4
MULTIPLE USE MOLD TECHNIQUES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 255
OTHER TOPICS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 261
Design of Castings - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 262
REFERENECES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 263
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 263
MOLDING........................................................................................................................... 267
REACTION INJECTION MOLDING (RIM) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 268
INJECTION MOLDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 274
EXTRUSION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 283
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 285
ROLLING AND BENDING ................................................................................................ 287
BASIC THEORY - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 287
SHEET ROLLING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 289
SHAPE ROLLING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 290
BENDING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 290
SHEET METAL FABRICATION ....................................................................................... 294
SHEET METAL PROPERTIES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 294
SHEARING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 294
DEEP DRAWING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 296
SPINNING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 297
MAGNETIC PULSE FORMING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 297
HYDROFORMING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 299
SUPERPLASTIC FORMING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 302
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 306
FORGING (to be expanded)................................................................................................. 310
PROCESSES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 310
EXTRUSION AND DRAWING.......................................................................................... 310
DIE EXTRUSION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 310
HYDROSTATIC EXTRUSION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 311
DRAWING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 311
EQUIPMENT - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 311
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 311
ELECTROFORMING.......................................................................................................... 311
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 313
COMPOSITE MANUFACTURING.................................................................................... 314
FIBER REINFORCED PLASTICS (FRP) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 314
COMPOSITE MANUFACTURING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 325
POWDERED METALLURGY............................................................................................ 339
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 341
ABRASIVE JET MACHINING (AJM)............................................................................... 342
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 346
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 346
HIGH PRESSURE JET CUTTING...................................................................................... 346
ABRASIVE WATERJET CUTTING (AWJ) ...................................................................... 349
ULTRA SONIC MACHINING (USM) ............................................................................... 354
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 367
page 5
ELECTRIC DISCHARGE MACHINING (EDM)............................................................... 369
WIRE EDM - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 372
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 375
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 375
ELECTROCHEMICAL MACHINING (ECM) ................................................................... 375
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 385
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 385
ELECTRON BEAM MACHINING..................................................................................... 387
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 393
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 394
ION IMPLANTATION ........................................................................................................ 394
THIN LAYER DEPOSITION - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 397
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 397
ELECTROSTATIC SPRAYING ......................................................................................... 398
ELECTROSTATIC ATOMIZATION METHOD - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 398
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 401
AIR-PLASMA CUTTING ................................................................................................... 401
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 404
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 404
LASER CUTTING ............................................................................................................... 405
LASERS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 405
LASER CUTTING - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 413
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 420
RAPID PROTOTYPING...................................................................................................... 421
STL FILE FORMAT - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 421
STEREOLITHOGRAPHY - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 424
BONDED POWDERS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 433
SELECTIVE LASER SINTERING (SLS) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 435
SOLID GROUND CURING (SGC) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 438
FUSED DEPOSITION MODELLING (FDM) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 440
LAMINATE OBJECT MODELING (LOM) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 443
DIRECT SHELL PRODUCTION CASTING (DSPC) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 447
BALLISTIC PARTICLE MANUFACTURING (BPM) - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 449
COMPARISONS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 451
AKNOWLEDGEMENTS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 452
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 452
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 454
PROCESS PLANNING........................................................................................................ 455
TECHNOLOGY DRIVEN FEATURES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 456
MOST SIGNIFICANT FEATURE FIRST - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 456
DATABASE METHODS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 467
MANUFACTURING VOLUMES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 468
STANDARD PARTS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 469
PRACTICE PROBLEMS - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 469
REFERENCES - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 477​


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aboalzooz2002 (7 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي علي هاالهدية القيمة 
بس
ارجو شاكرا مساعدتي في العسور علي المرجع التالي
لانني في اشد الحوجة لهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
*Nontraditional Manufacturing Processes*

By Gary F. Benedict


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 مارس 2009)

aboalzooz2002 قال:


> مشكوووووور اخي علي هاالهدية القيمة
> بس
> ارجو شاكرا مساعدتي في العسور علي المرجع التالي
> لانني في اشد الحوجة لهو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ارجو ان يكون هذا المرجع هو الذى تبحث عنه


----------



## HASSAN MORSY79 (22 مارس 2009)

اله يبارك فيكم اريد مرجع surface productionoperations design of oil handling systems and facilities وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

